
Coming Soon: No Travel or Passport If You Owe IRS - bmmayer1
http://www.forbes.com/sites/robertwood/2015/02/05/coming-soon-no-travel-or-passport-if-you-owe-irs/
======
spacemanmatt
We used to criticize the Soviet Union for its border policies.

